# Hunting > Taxidermy >  palmated red ?

## chainsaw

Now some might question the gene pool on the west coast ....  and this one really seems to defy the odds ....  a 50:50 red x fallow, if such a thing exists.  
Listed on TradeMe, hunting, other.

----------


## Mathias

Warnham Park bloodlines. Fallow and red can't hybridize due to their genius.

----------


## 7mm Rem Mag

Maybe someone took an antler out of one side of the skull and replaced it with another antler from another species to make it look like that   :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Mooseman

Odd balls happen from time to time, we have a nice drop tine 16 pointer coming to our cameras at times, I think it's just in there bloodlines.

----------


## Shearer

There is/used to be a herd at Mahia with that distinctive palmated structure. Very cool.

----------


## Mooseman

This is the drop tine 16 pointer, haven't seen him in the flesh yet but get him on camera a bit, you can see the drop tine on his right side. A friend told us that it is a trait of the Warnham Park bloodline.

----------


## gundoc

I found a single, freshly cast, huge 9 point palmated antler in North Canterbury back in the early 1970's.  I spent a long time trying to get that stag as he was living in a fairly small area completely surrounded by dense manuka.  I made several trips but it was impossible to squeeze through the manuka without alerting him.  His progeny are probably still in the area.

----------


## Rushy

That palmation has nothing to do with Fallow.  The animal was 100% Red.

----------


## Mathias

> Attachment 110230
> 
> 
> This is the drop tine 16 pointer, haven't seen him in the flesh yet but get him on camera a bit, you can see the drop tine on his right side. A friend told us that it is a trait of the Warnham Park bloodline.


The throw back has often been associated with the Windsor bloodline. Bruce Banwell used to refer to the Windsor throwback in his books. Lovely looking animal.

----------


## bigbear



----------


## Mooseman

Thanks @Mathias he is a beauty got him sitting in that wallow roaring during the roar.
Wow @bigbear that's an awesome looking set of antlers , looks as if all the growth went into the right side.

----------


## bigbear



----------


## csmiffy

@bigbear wicked

----------


## bigbear

when i first seen him i thought it was a legend fallow buck :36 1 7:  then i got a better look and realized it was a red.  I prefer if iam going to shoot a stag it be in hard rubbed up, but i have had this guy stained up and is hanging in my boys bedroom.  
A different trophy in his own way

----------


## chainsaw

> when i first seen him i thought it was a legend fallow buck then i got a better look and realized it was a red.  I prefer if iam going to shoot a stag it be in hard rubbed up, but i have had this guy stained up and is hanging in my boys bedroom.  
> A different trophy in his own way


a unique and very cool trophy... and better out of the gene pool

----------


## bigbear

I think i know where he came from

----------


## Moa Hunter

> when i first seen him i thought it was a legend fallow buck then i got a better look and realized it was a red.  I prefer if iam going to shoot a stag it be in hard rubbed up, but i have had this guy stained up and is hanging in my boys bedroom.  
> A different trophy in his own way


bigbear's animal is from Woburn Abbey stock. So farm blood there. Bred for a big velvet bulb and multi-pointing. Chainsaws animal shows a flattened beam on the left antler which is very common on Woburn farm stock. However it could be as Mathias suggests Warnham blood but early Warnham Court as released into the poulter and not Warnham Park. I buy deer velvet and hard antler for export so see a fair bit of variation in heads.

----------

